# R.i.p. 622



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Born: Feb. 22, 2006
Died: Mar. 9, 2006

After watching two episodes of HD CSI:NY in the morning yesterday, I transferred (real time) the TAR episode to my DVD Recorder. When I checked back, my receiver was dead. I tried numerous resets and unplugs to no avail.

When I checked my TAR recording, I saw that the entire show ended, then I was able to record the "Playback Over" screen. When the Playback Over screen timed out and the receiver went to live TV, it was a black screen, with the channel banner.

Replacement on its way. Maybe this is another way to resolve my missing Dolby Digital signal.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

you guys are all scaring me  I'm not sending back my 942 until my 622 has worked for like a month with no problems


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Lets hang our heap in prayor the the dearly departed vip622 it give us hope that dish will forever fail


----------



## Jim Noyd (May 15, 2005)

airpolgas said:


> After watching two episodes of HD CSI:NY in the morning yesterday, I transferred (real time) the TAR episode to my DVD Recorder.


What video and audio outputs did you use to your DVD Recorder?

What is TAR?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Jim Noyd said:


> What video and audio outputs did you use to your DVD Recorder?
> 
> What is TAR?


I don't know which he is using, but the best connection to a DVD recorder from Dish today is SVideo for the video portion, and L/R RCA connection for audio. Slight disadvantage is that those outputs are only available on TV1.

I set any DVD recording to be done while I'm sleeping, TV and Surround off, Dish playing whatever it is I want to record.

Current DVD recorders do not do HD or Digital Audio, unfortunately.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Correct. S-Video with composite audio going to my DVD Recorder, from TV1 output.

TAR = *T*he *A*mazing *R*ace


----------



## DucTape (Feb 18, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> I don't know which he is using, but the best connection to a DVD recorder from Dish today is SVideo for the video portion, and L/R RCA connection for audio. Slight disadvantage is that those outputs are only available on TV1.
> 
> I set any DVD recording to be done while I'm sleeping, TV and Surround off, Dish playing whatever it is I want to record.
> 
> Current DVD recorders do not do HD or Digital Audio, unfortunately.


Well the digital audio line running to my magnavox dvd burner along with component video in seems nicer than composite and s-video to me.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

DucTape said:


> Well the digital audio line running to my magnavox dvd burner along with component video in seems nicer than composite and s-video to me.


Now my curiousity is piqued!

I looked at the Magnavox site, and they don't show any burner with optical digital at all, only coax. So how are you getting digital audio to the Magnavox. BTW, which model of Mag burner are you using?

Other than that, their site is most uninformative as to exactly what the specs are on their units. But according to everything I read, the current dvdrs are only capable of recording 480i and analog sound.


----------



## DucTape (Feb 18, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> Now my curiousity is piqued!
> 
> I looked at the Magnavox site, and they don't show any burner with optical digital at all, only coax. So how are you getting digital audio to the Magnavox. BTW, which model of Mag burner are you using?
> 
> Other than that, their site is most uninformative as to exactly what the specs are on their units. But according to everything I read, the current dvdrs are only capable of recording 480i and analog sound.


It is an MRV700 and your right it does only record 480i and also analog audio in only, sorry for the mistake. My bad

It has componant in and out but only digital coaxial out, but not in.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Bummer!  

I was hoping you had found a hidden jewel!


----------

